# Rare Ibanez models



## Alex-D33 (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are a couple of models that you can call not easy to find on Evilbay. 

Enjoy 

Ibanez Catalogs 

The wood is nice on that one

Ibanez Catalogs
This is one of my Fav's

Ibanez Catalogs

And finaly !! the elusive Maxxas 

Ibanez Catalogs

just for kicks 

Ibanez Catalogs


----------



## afireinside (Sep 11, 2008)

pics no work....


----------



## Stitch (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 11, 2008)

let me fix the pics....


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry pics don't work becaus i'm at work ....


----------



## zilong (Sep 11, 2008)

I've an RX350.







The guitar and the pickups are not too common, I suppose. It plays and sounds fking amazing. It's pretty much my dream now to get a 7 string version of this built. I've never been too partial to the wizard neck. My brother's DY RG20 is nice, but the strat/tele neck on this thing is otherworldly. It would make an amazing 7.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Sep 11, 2008)

Holy crikey that's nice!!


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 11, 2008)

zilong said:


> I've an RX350.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you mean this model ...


----------



## MikeH (Sep 11, 2008)

JESUS CHRIST! THAT'S BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 11, 2008)

Alex-D33 said:


> I think you mean this model ...



Dave Weiner LA custom?


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 11, 2008)

The Dave Weiner LAC is one sweet axe.
But I do like his new "S" LAC much better.


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 11, 2008)

I love the maxxas guitar.

I've looked thru pretty much all those Ibanez catalogs. They're are some cool guitars. I love the power IIs neck. It's extra wide which is awesome for me as I love classical guitar


----------



## playstopause (Sep 11, 2008)

Man, that Roadster Pro 580T Turbot...





 sex.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Sep 11, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Man, that Roadster Pro 580T Turbot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Just throw on reversed headstock with a matching Paint job.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 11, 2008)

psychoticsnoman said:


> Just throw on reversed headstock with a matching Paint job.



No this can't be... I wouldn't want to spend the next year hunting for one on Ebay.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice guitars


----------



## zilong (Sep 11, 2008)

Alex-D33 said:


> I think you mean this model ...



So wait, is that Dave Weiner's custom or not?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 11, 2008)

zilong said:


> So wait, is that Dave Weiner's custom or not?



yes it is


----------



## Stitch (Sep 11, 2008)

Alex-D33 said:


> The Dave Weiner LAC is one sweet axe.
> But I do like his new "S" LAC much better.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Sep 11, 2008)

playstopause said:


> No this can't be... I wouldn't want to spend the next year hunting for one on Ebay.



If it did exist I'd already be hunting


----------



## gaunten (Sep 11, 2008)

I really like the AFD40 thing, kinda warwick feeling to it. too bad it wasn't an edge tremolo and a 7 string 

also, the skolnick guitar was weird with the longer low horn, but I kinda like it


----------



## Trespass (Sep 11, 2008)

I want an Ibanez AFD4x

I remember reading about them on that site for jems, p) and have wanted one ever since.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's for you stitchypoo 

YouTube - Dave Weiner's Riff Of the Weekâ¢ : Volume B, Part 47


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 11, 2008)

It would be way to cool for IBANEZ to bring them all back from the dead. )


----------



## Sevenstringer (Sep 11, 2008)

AFD40 and AFD45
Kind of like Spector meets Warwick but in a guitar, no????


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sevenstringer said:


> AFD40 and AFD45
> Kind of like Spector meets Warwick but in a guitar, no????



Yes they do look like a crossbreed of those two models 

I would pay a large amount of money to have one ... hell maybe trade my UV777PBK for one


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 11, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Man, that Roadster Pro 580T Turbot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one of the coolest axe from the 80's


----------



## Sevenstringer (Sep 11, 2008)

I have never seen a AFD40 or AFD45 for sale
Would buy one fo sho if I did though lol


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 11, 2008)

Alex-D33 said:


> Here's for you stitchypoo
> 
> YouTube - Dave Weiner's Riff Of the Weekâ¢ : Volume B, Part 47



I love riff of the week. You know it's funny, I found out about Dave through vai but I am actually a bigger Dave fan now. He is such a tasteful and creative player. I can't wait for his next solo record.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 11, 2008)

Those 580s are pretty cool.


----------



## afireinside (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is a RG 1200, buddy of mine owns it, trying to get him to sell it... only saw it in one catalog 1993 or 94??? Never played it though....


----------



## afireinside (Sep 11, 2008)

found this 27th ann guitar center RG560


----------



## Kevan (Sep 12, 2008)

Rare Ibanez guitars.....wha?


----------



## Splees (Sep 12, 2008)

whoa those are neat.


----------



## Harry (Sep 12, 2008)

afireinside said:


> Here is a RG 1200, buddy of mine owns it, trying to get him to sell it... only saw it in one catalog 1993 or 94??? Never played it though....



That is hot!


----------



## Scali (Sep 12, 2008)

One of my favourites is the Artist model with Edge tremolo, especially the one with flamed maple top in transparent blue.
They were only made around 1986. Sorta like a Les Paul Axcess avant-la-lettre


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 12, 2008)

im surprised nobody has mentioned the destroyer yet....i love explorers but ibanez no longer makes them id love to get ahold of one tho


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 12, 2008)

afireinside said:


> Here is a RG 1200, buddy of mine owns it, trying to get him to sell it... only saw it in one catalog 1993 or 94??? Never played it though....



Thats one Yum,Yum Iby


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 12, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Those 580s are pretty cool.



I realy dig them  + I don't mind the fugly paint either


----------



## zilong (Sep 15, 2008)

Because I've learned to play guitar on my Ibanez RX350, I've always been looking for its close relatives, such as the higher end RX650 and RX750 models, RT650, and the like.

And look what popped up on the bay today!
Ibanez RX 650- TP - eBay (item 330271308221 end time Sep-25-08 10:05:12 PDT)

The first one of its kind I've ever seen for sale! Great time to have no money, though buying from a Brit sounds like a complete wallet rape.


----------



## Harry (Sep 15, 2008)

zilong said:


> I've an RX350.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty damn nice


----------



## afireinside (Sep 16, 2008)

I just bought a 442 R (radius) 1991 the other day were made 1 year basically a strat, maple neck, alder body.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 16, 2008)

afireinside said:


> I just bought a 442 R (radius) 1991 the other day were made 1 year basically a strat, maple neck, alder body.



You got to be kidding  
Very nice one you got there ...very clean also


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

The Turbot, Ballback, AFD-40/45 and Maxxas are four of my all-time favourite "golden era" Ibanez guitars. They were doing a load of experimentation in the late '80s and came up with some stellar designs.


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

afireinside said:


> I just bought a 442 R (radius) 1991 the other day were made 1 year basically a strat, maple neck, alder body.



I've got one exactly like that! (Only mine has the original, direct-mounted bridge humbucker.)

I believe they appeared in the 1992 catalog. Mine has a 1991 serial number, though.

1992 Ibanez 442 Radius - Cherry Sunburst


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

Kevan said:


> Rare Ibanez guitars.....wha?


----------



## Jemm (Sep 20, 2008)

Of the rare Ibanez birds currently have in my collection:

Maxxas MX-2
Maxxas MX-3
540P tripple bucker
540P2 24-frets
540R LTD AANJ

On the look-out for Maxxas MX-5, 580T, WRB-3.

Also big sucker for the Fender Performer.....


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 20, 2008)

Jemm said:


> Of the rare Ibanez birds currently have in my collection:
> 
> Maxxas MX-2
> Maxxas MX-3
> ...



Holly!! shit !! nice collection 
Trade me one of your maxxas for my UV777BK


----------



## Jemm (Sep 20, 2008)

The 540p2 and 540p come regulary for sale on flybay. Do know of neck thru example of 540p2 out there, and would love to have piece of that.

The Maxxas is some what more rare, although seen few of them sell over the years. Actually know 1-2 for sale as we speak. 

From the Maxxas MX-5 I have only seen one example for sale in last few years, and some lucky chap outbid me. 

Most Artfield owners know what they have and demand serious money for their puppies.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 20, 2008)

Kevan said:


> Rare Ibanez guitars.....wha?



You, sir, need to post more pics of that Ibanez Egypt thingamajig.


----------



## damaverick (Jan 15, 2010)

I have one. But not trading for another Ibanez. I have plenty of those.  

You can check it out here. One of 73 made, I have heard. 
Ibanez Artfield AFD45BG 1989 - Guitar museum


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

damaverick said:


> I have one. But not trading for another Ibanez. I have plenty of those.
> 
> You can check it out here. One of 73 made, I have heard.
> Ibanez Artfield AFD45BG 1989 - Guitar museum



Nice epic bump.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 15, 2010)

$6000 

No offense, but I'd get Roter or somebody to make me one for a fraction of that price.


----------



## Neil (Jan 15, 2010)

Why does the trem have both the saddle lock down screw of a lo pro style trem, but also the screw with the spring on it that attaches to the back of the trem ala strats?

5th pic...

http://www.guitar-museum.com/guitar-67035-Ibanez-Artfield-AFD45BG-1989


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

Neil said:


> Why does the trem have both the saddle lock down screw of a lo pro style trem, but also the screw with the spring on it that attaches to the back of the trem ala strats?
> 
> 5th pic...
> 
> Ibanez Artfield AFD45BG 1989 - Guitar museum



There's no saddle lock down screw. That's not a locking bridge.

If you're asking why it has screws to keep the saddles on the baseplate (opposed to moving freely like a strat) it's simply the design of the bridge. I believe Ibanez thought it would increase sustain.


----------



## Spondus (Jan 15, 2010)

as badass as that thing is, nobody is going to spend anywhere near that amount of money on it


----------



## damaverick (Jan 15, 2010)

pink freud said:


> $6000
> 
> No offense, but I'd get Roter or somebody to make me one for a fraction of that price.



Well. Roter cant build you a original Ibanez one, now would he?  

It would be like building a Kit Car of a ferrari enzo, but it would not BE a ferrari enzo 



Spondus said:


> as badass as that thing is, nobody is going to spend anywhere near that amount of money on it



Maybe not. But there are a lot of collectors out there, and most of them would not sell theyrs for any amount of money. 

That is also why I set this price, if you want it, this what I want for it  

It is a matter of demand and supply. Considering that those guitars have a production number of 70+, this is not a high price. You can buy a replica of a eric clapton fender and it would cost you even more than 6Km but it would not be a guitar that ever was in the hands of eric clapton, but a replica. Still very expensive.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 15, 2010)

No, it would just look and function EXACTLY THE SAME.

Thats my favorite guitar ibanez has ever made. SOOOOO ergonomic it just gives me the git-fiddles I'd love to have one.

The price is an absolute joke though. Sorry but theres no magic behind a name and the people round here don't have that silly fender / gibson purist attitude where they think the stars are going to align when you play the guitar just because its old and it has a brand stamped on its headstock.

Personally I could give a shit what factory its built in I'm only concerned that it functions properly and quality is up to par and I know getting one custom made for a third of the price will get me both of those things and maybe even some extra mods for my personal taste. Not to mention the extra time and care that would go into it being handmade by an individual luthier instead of made in a large factory quick to get the next guitar out the door.

My apologies I just think the collectors attitude is silly. I don't buy guitars for collectors value to hang on my wall and think about how pretty it looks and how much money I spent on it. I buy them to play them.

Granted your entitled to not want to get rid of it. I once saw a guy put his old jazz bass on ebay for something like 100,000$ just because his wife wanted him to get rid of it and having the ad up made his wife think he was actually trying to sell it.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 15, 2010)

6K for a guitar with an undisclosed accident that needed professional repair?


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 15, 2010)

holy fuck, those are really awesome. love that bass-look of the AFD. would love to see more natural and oil finishes like those in today's ibanez program.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 15, 2010)

shitsøn;1817526 said:


> holy fuck, those are really awesome. love that bass-look of the AFD. would love to see more natural and oil finishes like those in today's ibanez program.


 

Aside from the headstock, I always loved those. (Wonder if PRS had anything to say about those) Seeing as Ibanez has been in a huge reissuing frenzy, we can only hope.


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 16, 2010)

Is that a MV-200 i spy? by all means man i want to see that!!


----------



## Dentom79 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ibanez RG548 NTM , I don't think alot of people know about this guitar.
It's a euro/japanese model only been produced 2 or 3 years in the late 90s and is special because of its ash body.

oh, and it's mine


----------



## damaverick (Jan 16, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> 6K for a guitar with an undisclosed accident that needed professional repair?



Yes. The accident was that a pile of JBL sandfilled super-subwoofers slid loose in our touring bus, and put a lot of weight on a few guitar and basses, stacked in theyr cases. This caused a pressure on the front of the body on my AFD and broke 3 pickup ears, and made a crack in the rear of the body. The guitar had to be completely disassembled and taken to a professional piano builder, who gently opened up the wound and used some special pearl based glue to glue the crack and then pressed it together in a vice that was built specially to contour the shape of the body. Of course repairs of this kind can never be perfect, but I think it came out great. The body did not loose any resonance ( due to the piano soundbottom pearl glue) and the pickups had the ears epoxied on again and work fine. All in all the only aesthetic minus on the guitar is my name on the headstock-nut cover and engraved on the tremolo. I have had this done to all my 50+ guitars since I was 8 years old, except for my acoustics. But all in all the guitar looks and works great.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 16, 2010)

Dentom79 said:


> Ibanez RG548 NTM , I don't think alot of people know about this guitar.
> It's a euro/japanese model only been produced 2 or 3 years in the late 90s and is special because of its ash body.
> 
> oh, and it's mine



Thats awesome!

but uh... Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG470AH now what makes it special is the edge trem and I'm guessing it being MIJ


----------



## Dentom79 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Thats awesome!
> 
> but uh... Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG470AH now what makes it special is the edge trem and I'm guessing it being MIJ



Lol yeah , also the lack of pickup rings and tacky inlays.


----------



## rob_l (Jan 16, 2010)

1991 S540FM, HSS in Trans Magenta - A color only made for a month or less on a single run... I got this in '05 or 6...


----------



## Arctodus (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't have this anymore but it was alright. Later model RT650, I wanted the earlier one with the thicker neck. Sold it to buy an RG7X21 I've had for 4 months or so now. Pretty amazing seeing I kept selling electrics every other week.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 16, 2010)

^ Woah thats sexy. I like "straty" ibanezes. 

Your's is nice too Rob.


----------



## rob_l (Jan 16, 2010)

^ Agreed, the RTs were badass - Love that teal one!! And the basis for AT's first sig model, before he moved to the SA body. 

Thanks man - I used to be a die-hard Ibby freak. Now I'm a generalized freak. lol! 

I'm sure you've all seen these, but they're fairly hard to come across and I love the execution on them. My pair of NAMM Puzzle Tops - Natty = Ovangkol and Flame Maple puzzle pieces, the red is Quilt and Flame puzzle pieces...


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Jan 17, 2010)

rob_l said:


> ^ Agreed, the RTs were badass - Love that teal one!! And the basis for AT's first sig model, before he moved to the SA body.
> 
> Thanks man - I used to be a die-hard Ibby freak. Now I'm a generalized freak. lol!
> 
> I'm sure you've all seen these, but they're fairly hard to come across and I love the execution on them. My pair of NAMM Puzzle Tops - Natty = Ovangkol and Flame Maple puzzle pieces, the red is Quilt and Flame puzzle pieces...



That Ovangkol and flame maple one is the best Ibanez i have ever seen. Rob your collection is just totally insane.


----------



## helly (Jan 17, 2010)

That natural puzzle-top is unbelievable. Jesus. I don't even like Ibanez and I want that something awful!


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 17, 2010)

This one?

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/anniversary/190/9.jpg


----------

